# Tuvan throat singing



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm cured! lol jk, very nice, sounds like nothing I've ever heard before but I enjoyed it, thanks


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

he is singing about pokemons . I can understand


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Broken said:


> I'm cured! lol jk, very nice, sounds like nothing I've ever heard before but I enjoyed it, thanks


yeah, it's not like anything I've ever heard either, it's kinda mesmerizing.


----------

